# Chuva negra inexplicável



## Vince (28 Fev 2007 às 01:00)

...



> *Chuva negra inexplicável*
> Ainda não há uma explicação lógica para a queda de chuva negra que tem marcado as últimas semanas em Estarreja e Cacia, na zona de Aveiro.
> Não há uma indicação segura de que os dois casos estejam relacionados, no entanto, António Pinto, da Associação de Defesa do Ambiente de Cacia e Esgueira, pede intervenção do Ministério do Ambiente. Até porque a situação “é cada vez mais frequente”.
> 
> ...





> *Chuva negra em Esgueira e Cacial*
> Chuva negra misturada com cinzas, sobre roupas, carros, casas, animais, plantas, produtos hortícolas, pastagens, tem caído em Cacia e Esgueira, Aveiro, segundo denuncia em comunicado a Associação de Defesa do Ambiente de Cacia e Esgueira.
> 
> A chuva cai misturada com uma substância «negra, parecendo ser um qualquer óleo que só se consegue remover, com muita dificuldade, das superfícies com um desengordurante, como sabão ou detergente».
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Fev 2007 às 10:50)

Bem...  

Esse tipo de acontecimentos eram normais nos meados do século XIX em países como a Inglaterra e Alemanha que eram países industrialmente pesados nos quais produziam muita energia através do carvão e como todos nos sabemos o carvão larga muitas particulas é a energia mais poluente até hoje criada entao as quantidades de particulas de carvão eram tantas no ar que as pessoas chegavam a tossir (isto nas grandes cidades) e a sair particulas negras para o lenço e para além de afectar as pessoas tambem afactava as nuvens e tambem era habitual chuva tanto acida como negra.

Os primordios da revolução industrial foram anos muito sujos em todos os sentidos.


----------



## dj_alex (28 Fev 2007 às 10:57)

Não faço a mínima ideia do que seja...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Fev 2007 às 11:13)

dj_alex disse:


> Não faço a mínima ideia do que seja...



Excesso de poluiçao meus amigos  

So pode ser isso...e ja n ser chuva acida, ja é uma sorte...mas pouco falta!!   

TRISTEZA!!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Fev 2007 às 11:37)

Certamente que é poluição, agora do quê...  Talvez Estarreja seja a possivel causadora...


----------



## Seringador (28 Fev 2007 às 12:51)

Não sou nenhum especilista quimico mas, para mim são chuvas ácidas (tem várias tipos), devido ao excesso Gases tais como de SO2, NO, O3, CO e PM10 - Partículas suspensas,  que depois de subirem para a atmosfera e através de um processo químico desencadeado pela condensação (onde as particulas suspensas servem para aglotinarem e formarem as gotícolas) transforma em H2SO3 e H2SO4, chuvas sulforosas.
Um processo comum na década de 50 e 60 na Alemanha (na região da Bavária e sobretudo na Floresta Negra).


----------



## Vince (28 Fev 2007 às 14:48)

Pois é quase certeza poluição da zona industrial de Estarreja, seria bom investigarem porquê, pois parece não haver qualquer explicação e não é normal chover uma especie de oleo.

No início do mês também houve queda de neve amarela na Sibéria, na região de Omsk, que também é fortemente industralizada.
Link: Google News

As explicações oficiais remeteram para uma tempestada de areia no Kazakhstan, embora os testemunhos digam que a neve era ligeiramente oleosa e tinha cheiro.


----------

